# Could this be the light at the end of this COVID-19 tunnel?



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 15, 2020)

IDK if this should be in the politics section. I don't think the search for a vaccine/cure/solution to the COVID-19 problem should be about politics as much as it is about saving human lives (even if the lethality of the virus, not to mention what's been proposed as being "effective" in "protecting" against the virus has seen so many changes, with so many people in the government and organizations making statements that contradict each other to where it's hard to get a clear cut picture of what the actual truth is) and preventing inf

https://www.foxnews.com/health/university-pittsburgh-antibody-neutralizes-coronavirus

https://www.upmc.com/media/news/091420-mellors-dimitrov-covid-ab8

So, I just happened upon the Fox News article, and then looked up the article below it, and if I am to understand this correctly, wouldn't this be better than a vaccine, what with no side effects or anything? Granted, the second article adds some more context and clarity that the Fox News one doesn't. But I have to admit, compared to all of the other articles where you have AstraZeneca (and other Linux distro-soundalike names for companies) and a few others are still in, like, phase 3 of testing, and here we have something that may not have to worry about the complications of using vaccines.


----------



## crimpshrine (Sep 15, 2020)

https://www.pittwire.pitt.edu/news/...highly-effective-preventing-and-treating-sars

Just don't let Trump say something good about it, or it will be torpedoed by liberal media and even our own FDA like HCQ.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 15, 2020)

crimpshrine said:


> https://www.pittwire.pitt.edu/news/...highly-effective-preventing-and-treating-sars
> 
> Just don't let Trump say something good about it, or it will be torpedoed by liberal media and even our own FDA like HCQ.



At this point, Trump could cure world hunger or find the cure to cancer and the media will still have an aneurysm. It's like no one has ever noticed how to deal with an Internet troll when the moderators in a forum let things play out naturally on a national scale.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2020)

Trump has had one of the toughest jobs maybe anyone has ever had. The entire media is against him and are ready to pounce, and will just makes up lies anyway so it's lose lose. If you're someone who just watches CNN and believes everything they say you are being lied to. On top of this Dems are trying to steal the election with mail in voter fraud. If Biden wins and shuts down the economy again there will be massive loss of jobs and businesses. I am pretty sure Trump did not want to shut down the economy in the first place but he had to because Democrats would have used it against him in the election and say he didn't care about people dying. The truth is, overall deaths are not that much higher than 2017-2019 before the virus. You think I'm lying?

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid19/excess_deaths.htm

Pretty much steady at around 60,000 overall deaths a week since 2017, no higher this year. Someone could argue because we're staying home more that's fine but the virus is still exaggerated.

Black people are being lied to as well. The Democrat elite do not care about BLM. They stirred this whole thing up because of the election. I'm sorry but cops are not killing black people left and right. There were 13 of them in 2019. It does happen and it shouldn't happen, but it is being used like the virus is as part of an agenda.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 15, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Trump has had one of the toughest jobs maybe anyone has ever had. The entire media is against him and are ready to pounce, and will just makes up lies anyway so it's lose lose. If you're someone who just watches CNN and believes everything they say you are being lied to. On top of this Dems are trying to steal the election with mail in voter fraud. If Biden wins and shuts down the economy against there will be massive loss of jobs and businesses. I am pretty sure Trump did not want to shut down the economy in the first place but he had to because Democrats would have used it against him in the election and say he didn't care about people dying. The truth is, overall deaths are not that much higher than 2017-2019 before the virus. You think I'm lying?
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid19/excess_deaths.htm
> 
> ...



Yeah, I find it very _convenient _everything just happens to go down the year where the opposing side who's closer ideologically to China has a Chinese virus that they're trying to hide behind to justify everything that their side of the political aisle has done in the past year. I know not every part of the country has gone full Michigan or Oregon, but the whole point of us breaking free from the British in the Revolutionary War at the end of the 18th century was so we as individuals could decide our fate, think, speak, and associate with who we wanted without the threat of the king putting you on trial with no due process, right to an attorney, or assumption of innocence before guilt. With the COVID lockdowns, everyone is a threat to each other. And I'm not saying that COVID isn't a potential threat. 

The whole lockdown mess and everything that comes with it could have been avoided IMHO had they locked down the places where those who are most at risk were, which, let's be honest, is mostly schools and nursing homes. If they had to lock anything down, that should have been where it stopped, as I'm pretty confident that nursing homes have standards employees are supposed to follow to ensure that inpatients can live and not die from what is otherwise a pretty easily avoidable death in that environment.


The cure shouldn't have been worse than the disease, but thanks to pretty much every state outside of South Dakota and a few others, it has been for a lot of people, and a complete nightmare for those who have found themselves trapped in a city where rioters are allowed to burn, loot, rape, and everything in between while our police that we pay for with our tax dollars stands by, joins the protestors (I saw a few instances of this when there were admittedly more actually peaceful actors then, but still, a failure to execute the duties expected of an officer nonetheless), or they quit because they are getting the brunt of the assault culturally. And it used to be just the police out of the public servants that were being prevented for doing the job because of fallacious thinking like the rotten apple spoiling the whole barrel being falsely equivocated to situations where the statement does not apply.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2020)

> *Could this be the light at the end of this COVID-19 tunnel?*



"Speaking for the EU and some Countries in Europe..."


No.


Still not enough

- "Small Business (Owners)" destroyed
- Fear and Panic spreaded to get the People under total Control
- to break the Moral from the "Executive and Army"


So no,this is maybe not the Light of the Tunnel....


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> "Speaking for the EU and some Countries in Europe..."
> 
> 
> No.View attachment 224910
> ...



I meant in putting an end to the need for the lockdowns due to COVID-19.

As for it being the light at the end of the tunnel of everything else...well, let's just say we know when that's gonna happen, and we have less than two months before I anticipate a meltdown by the same side that had a meltdown in 2016, except unlike then, there won't be any laughs to be had, as I fear that things will get violent, and I am really worried about what could happen in a situation like that, given our relationship with China atm.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I meant in putting an end to the need for the lockdowns due to COVID-19.
> 
> As for it being the light at the end of the tunnel of everything else...well, let's just say we know when that's gonna happen, and we have less than two months before I anticipate a meltdown by the same side that had a meltdown in 2016, except unlike then, there won't be any laughs to be had, as I fear that things will get violent, and I am really worried about what could happen in a situation like that, given our relationship with China atm.



Yes.

Now "they" spreading Panic about Vaccinations - they are dangerous because of "maybe bad/untested" Vaccines and they maybe could have consequential Damage....

The People are now more unsure about this and also for an maybe "Forced Vaccination"....

So,that is maybe not really the Light...


And by the Way:
I bet my Switch,that we have another Lockdown in the next Weeks (Austria)....maybe not the whole Country but Parts of it.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Now "they" spreading Panic about Vaccinations - they are dangerous because of "maybe bad/untested" Vaccines and they maybe could have consequential Damage....
> 
> ...



Well, you can keep the Switch, as I have two of them! 

But it's just a mess of information, and people being on lockdown isn't helping the situation IMHO in the long run. I want to think, that once whatever gets used as a solution is administered to everyone, that we'll be able to have face to face conversations where you can see the other person's face and expressions as opposed to this stupid and sad situation where all you have is someone's eyes for consistent facial expressions. And I also hope that this solution doesn't require the state to start going full 1984, be it via microchip injection, the thing Google's apparently doing with contact tracing, or anything that wouldn't be out of place in the dystopia that's China in the year 2020.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2020)

> person's face and expressions



That will be and already is a "Problem" for sure....

And some selfcreated "Masks" will amplify this.

Example Sunday followed by Yesterday:
Warning !! Thread leads in the Political Section !!!

A "look" (could kill) is actual enough to let a Situation escalate....
So a(nother) Lockdown is maybe the only "Solution"...
(This is absolute not my Solution/Thinking,not really....but "they" will think about it,for sure...)


----------



## notimp (Sep 15, 2020)

I'll also go with structurally no. But probably because of cost. 

Its one thing to pay for peoples vaccine shots. Its another thing to pay for their daily anti epidemic pill, that was developed - while the epidemic is still ongoing.

If its effective, it probably will not be cost effective (to administer it for 'prevention' reasons).

But it could help, to not have hospitals overflown, and alter the response (treatment option).


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> IDK if this should be in the politics section. I don't think the search for a vaccine/cure/solution to the COVID-19 problem should be about politics as much as it is about saving human lives (even if the lethality of the virus, not to mention what's been proposed as being "effective" in "protecting" against the virus has seen so many changes, with so many people in the government and organizations making statements that contradict each other to where it's hard to get a clear cut picture of what the actual truth is) and preventing inf
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/university-pittsburgh-antibody-neutralizes-coronavirus
> 
> ...



Antibodies have been used since the start really -- those tested positive and survived then having blood draws, cell separation and injection into patients to help boost their chances. 
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/03/plasma-blood-covid-19-survivors/609007/

As far as side effects of vaccines then if done properly that usually amounts to redness at injection site and maybe you feeling a bit unpleasant for a day or two as your body thinks it is fighting an infection (sapping energy, raising temperature to try to kill the invader) but is actually fighting the harmless practice dummy provided by the vaccine. You get some population as a whole ones as some incompetent medic somewhere snaps a needle off in someone or something and adds to a stat, but it is not like pumping you full of IV meds, possibly intubating if they did not catch it fast enough, is less prone to fun side effects.

Antibody treatments are a great thing to have in the arsenal but the trouble is growing them (we can make millions of flu shots each year with eggs really, probably something similar here. Antibodies on industrial scale are harder) and there is also the phrase "prevention is better than a cure" for a reason -- you have to catch it in time (not so bad for otherwise healthy, those with crap lungs, diabetes, AIDS, cancer or the like tend to have a shorter time, not to mention damage can still be done in short order if you are unlucky*), catch all other infected that got spread, hope that the one that got it is not immunocompromised or otherwise troubled, and not to mention pay for it (antibody treatments tend to be inpatient, and possibly isolated room, where vaccines might be an alcohol swab and a needle plus the juice itself (rarely more than a few hundred dollars, https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/programs/vfc/awardees/vaccine-management/price-list/index.html , usually orders of magnitude less and you would presumably have massive economies of scale here if doing population wide and maybe a bit of funding for it, to say nothing of not everybody living within a quick ride to a fully stocked hospital, a medic with some alcohol swabs and a case full of single use syringes is a far easier thing to fund and deploy).
If you can avoid having it in your population you also avoid having new strains potentially evolve; any virus can evolve, indeed the whole jump from species to species usually being the result of just that, and while I have not seen much on how prone this one is (what I saw said not as much as something like cold and aids) but more cases = more chances for that one. Said evolution does not have to mean same symptoms either and just another vaccine needed but can be worse (without comorbidities it is what fractional percentage now?), or be better at spreading (longer incubation period, longer infection period, promotes sneezing better, better able to survive outside a host... as it stands the people infected per single host is respectable but far from as fun as some of the other things out there).

*we don't know the long term effects either (we are coming up on maybe a year since the first, and that is going to be in China most likely so good luck getting info there). For instance polio sufferers often were seen to get some specific sorts of cancers later in life and a bunch of other unpleasant symptoms at times
https://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/health/conditionsandtreatments/polio-and-post-polio-syndrome

Short version. If it works another tool in the arsenal but far from a magic bullet to sort all the woes.


----------

